# Welche ausfallenden hat das Norco A-line 2005 ?



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin, mir wurde ein A-line zum tausch angeboten , auf fotos sind ausfallenden für schnellspanner zu sehen , laut der Norco HP hat das 2005er aber 150x12mm steckachse , gibt es verschiedene ausfallenden ?


----------



## Indian Summer (1. März 2011)

Hallo Banshee-Driver

Du hast recht, gemäss Norco Archiv hat das 2005er A-Line 150*12mm Ausfallenden: http://www.norco.com/archives/2005/bikes05_archive.php?lang=en&id=aline
Frag doch den Anbieter ob er dir die Ausfallenden/Achse messen kann, so dass du mit Sicherheit weisst was da angeboten wird.

Kannst du ein Bild anhängen so dass wirs sehen können? 

Gute Grüsse

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2011)




----------



## Indian Summer (3. März 2011)

Danke dir fürs Bild.

Was du da siehst sind "offene" 12mm Ausfallenden, hier wird die Nabe "nur" von der Seite mithilfe der Steckachse geklemmt. 

Lass uns wissen falls noch Fragen auftauchen.

Gute Grüsse

Andi


----------



## Indian Summer (3. März 2011)

Hier zur Veranschaulichung noch das Bild des Schaltauges, auf dem Du siehst,
dass die Öffnung grösser ist als bei Standard-Ausfallenden.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

